# Dr Howard Bandy's newest book has been published



## howardbandy (25 August 2016)

Greetings --

Today, August 24, 2016, is the publication date for my newest book, "Foundations of Trading."  

The book's web page is www.FoundationsOfTrading.com  (That will take you to the Blue Owl Press website from which all of the books and video presentations are available.)   

It is relatively short, at 168 pages.  As trading books go, it is inexpensive, at $15.95 for the print version.  If there is interest, there could be a Kindle version in the near future.

The Foundations book consolidates many of my thoughts on trading system development, including the original metrics and techniques, attention to stationarity, use of distributions, risk normalization, safe-f, dynamic position sizing, universal objective function CAR25, and insistence on validation -- all described more completely in my earlier books, presentations, and conversations.  

This message is my offer to send you a free copy of the book.  There are 200 copies available -- first come, first served -- and for a limited time.  To request a copy, send an email to me at Foundations@BlueOwlPress.com giving your full postal address.  The email requesting a copy must reach me before 12:00 noon, US Pacific Time, Wednesday, August 31, 2016, at which time the free offer expires.

If you prefer to buy your copy, the book is listed on Amazon.  www.amazon.com

My motivation is two-fold.

One -- altruism.  

Much of the advice regarding trading system development and trading management is poor -- in a wide range from naive, misguided, and misguiding to self-serving to wealth-destroyingly bad for reasons I cannot understand.  I hope this book clarifies some of the important aspects of trading system development.  

The Foundations book outlines a development procedure in a series of steps that are consistent and that use scientific techniques of design, test, and validate.  They are evidence-based, data-driven, statistically-sound.  

Some readers will find them difficult -- I cannot think of a way to simplify the process.  

Some will not believe my conclusions -- read the book again and work through the examples.  

The book challenges many statements thought to be traditional wisdom.  Some who benefit if people believe those actually are true will want to write flaming critical postings in all capital letters -- there is a short questionnaire to think about before pressing "send."  

Two -- business.  I want potential customers to learn about my background, capabilities, and techniques.  Customers who might hire me to work on consulting projects.  Customers for the other books I have published.

When you have read the Foundations book, I would very much appreciate a review on the book's page on Amazon.  

There is a discussion thread on the book's Blue Owl Press page. 

Best regards,
Howard Bandy


----------



## qldfrog (25 August 2016)

Thanks for the kind offer Howard: I just emailed you.


----------



## captain black (25 August 2016)

Many thanks for the kind offer Howard, email sent.


----------



## Skate (25 August 2016)

Thanks...

Email sent.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 August 2016)

howardbandy said:


> Some will not believe my conclusions --




Is this something unexpected Howard?  Not sure how to interpret this.

Imagine ..."And in conclusion, GS is on the other side of every trade you make, so forget it".  !

Great offer, thanks.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 August 2016)

lol, turns out I wasn't far from the truth.  

"Hard!  This is So Hard!
You  are  competing  one-on-one  with  Goldman  Sachs.    There  are  no  
handicaps and no mulligans".  HB


----------



## howardbandy (26 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> lol, turns out I wasn't far from the truth.
> 
> "Hard!  This is So Hard!
> You  are  competing  one-on-one  with  Goldman  Sachs.    There  are  no
> handicaps and no mulligans".  HB




It doesn't seem fair, does it?


----------



## Loop (29 August 2016)

If it was easy everybody would be doing it, and then it couldn't be done...


----------



## Trendnomics (29 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> lol, turns out I wasn't far from the truth.
> 
> "Hard!  This is So Hard!
> You  are  competing  one-on-one  with  Goldman  Sachs.    There  are  no
> handicaps and no mulligans".  HB






howardbandy said:


> It doesn't seem fair, does it?




Like complaining/knowing about the predatory advantages of a shark, yet still deciding to swim in shark infested waters.

The lower the Sharpe Ratio, the less sharks are in the water.


----------



## cynic (29 August 2016)

Trendnomics said:


> Like complaining/knowing about the predatory advantages of a shark, yet still deciding to swim in shark infested waters.
> 
> The lower the Sharpe Ratio, the less sharks are in the water.




Hopefully, Howard's very generous offering will help traders dispense with such fallacious notions!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 August 2016)

Trendnomics said:


> The lower the Sharpe Ratio, the less sharks are in the water.




Interesting.  Possible to trade on the back of this?


----------



## captain black (13 September 2016)

Received the book today, looking forward to sitting down and having a read over the weekend.

Many thanks again Howard


----------



## howardbandy (13 September 2016)

Thanks for letting me know the books are arriving.  And ahead of the estimated delivery dates.

I hope everyone who reads it finds it valuable and useful.

I will be happy to host a discussion about the book on ASF.

Best regards,
Howard


----------



## qldfrog (13 September 2016)

captain black said:


> Received the book today, looking forward to sitting down and having a read over the weekend.
> 
> Many thanks again Howard



same here this week, started the read.many thanks


----------



## Boggo (14 September 2016)

Thank You Howard.

Mine arrived today, looking forward to getting into it


----------



## CanOz (15 September 2016)

Thanks Howard! Received!


----------

